# Cub Cadet and Yanmar



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

Chief,
I have heard that most dealers have signed on and that each company has made a major commit***t to the project. I agree that it looks like a real nice cut. I read that it is going to have a top rate heavy duty tranny too! It is bigger than I need but if they get into one with 18 to 20 HP I would be very interested. Time will tell, can't wait until I can see one in person.
Take care and have a great 4th.
TPS


----------

